# Oil Paintings



## Frequency

1
Nirvana


----------



## Frequency

2


Salvation


----------



## Frequency

3

Black  & White


----------



## Frequency

4

"A Collection Of Bricks Is Not A Home"


----------



## Frequency

5

*Genesis Of Colors*


----------



## Frequency

6

*A Dream...*.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Are those yours?

I like 2, 4 and 6 quite a bit. And in all of them I like your colors.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Cloud walker, a lot; yes these were done by me

Once i turned to photography, i am not much into paintings 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Erose a lot

regards


----------



## Frequency

7


E = mC^2


----------



## Frequency

8

_"How Much You Know That Much Is Your World"_


----------



## mishele

6!!!!!!!!  2 is also a very powerful shot!!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Mishele

Regards


----------



## Frequency

9
*The Palette*


----------



## Frequency

10


*The Colour Beams*


----------



## Frequency

11


*A Child's Dream*


----------



## Frequency

*12. A Child's Dream-2*


----------



## Frequency

*13. The Palette-2*


----------



## Frequency

*14. Scenic Abstraction*


----------



## Frequency

*15. Scenic Impression*


----------



## timzo

really liked scenic abstraction


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Timzo

Regards


----------



## Frequency

*16. The Green Valley*


----------



## Frequency

*17.Fountain of a stream*


----------



## Frequency

*18. The Frozen Valley*


----------



## Frequency

*19.Scenic Impression*


----------



## Frequency

*20. Golden Day Break*


----------



## Desi

#6 and #9 are my favorites.  With #6 I feel like I am swimming into the unknown.


----------



## jaxx419

I like#4 but I'm kinda a tree and leaf freak.


----------



## mishele

You are a man of many talents !!! :thumbup:
I really enjoyed these please keep posting them!!


----------



## Frequency

Desi said:


> #6 and #9 are my favorites. With #6 I feel like I am swimming into the unknown.



Thank you Desi very much


----------



## Frequency

jaxx419 said:


> I like#4 but I'm kinda a tree and leaf freak.



Thank you Jaxx


----------



## Frequency

mishele said:


> You are a man of many talents !!! :thumbup:
> I really enjoyed these please keep posting them!!



Thank you Mishele very much.... i feel humbel... actually it is because of your "like" i received, i noticed this thread.... i was almost oblivious !!!!

I will post some more here

Regards


----------



## Compaq

I can't believe I've never been in this thread before. Your paintings are great. I'm no expert, but I have an eye for landscape paintings. 
I would definitely hang these in my house. You have a gift. Truly, I could look at many of these for long periods of time. Some of the more abstract ones are great as well. A few years ago I would say that "abstract art is what they called lack of skill", but I have changed my view drastically. I see stuff there, and I can relate to them.

Great stuff, I hope to see more. This thread I must subscribe to.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Compaq... i am really happy to hear these words..... i will post few more soon 

Regards


----------



## PixelRabbit

Beautiful work! I love your confident use of colour, I'm looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Frequency

Thank you PixR, 

I hope I shall...soon....

Regards


----------



## Frequency

*21. Negative
In many a part of the world, woman is treated as a secondary creation to man...a negative just to print out the positive, man. The red can be that seen in the B&W negative which also symbolizes the torments  she undergoes....
*


----------



## Eburk22

Wow I love love love number 5


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Nice paintings. 

From what you posted, I think #6, 8, 9 and 13, are my favorite.

But I like them all.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you very much Eburk


----------



## Frequency

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Nice paintings.
> 
> From what you posted, I think #6, 8, 9 and 13, are my favorite.
> 
> But I like them all.



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Bend The Light

My daughters are very very interested in books. You paintings could quite easily fit into a children's book...we have a lot of books that have beautiful illustartions and art in them, and these are easily comparable to those. A particular publisher is "Barefoot Books" who use very traditional illustrations or paintings...you should try it...


----------



## Frequency

Thank you  BTL... i gonna try this 

Regards


----------



## banderson

Wow. I really like these. I think E=MC2 (Can't for the life of me remember how to get the 2 up there lol) is my favorite. but I reallllly do like them all.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you very much Banderson


----------



## Photographiend

Very talented.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you very much Photographiend


----------

